# car hire malaga airport



## blade13 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi

we are coming to malaga area in june could anyone recommend a car hire company please to collect from airport?

rod n sheila mason


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blade13 said:


> hi
> 
> we are coming to malaga area in june could anyone recommend a car hire company please to collect from airport?
> 
> rod n sheila mason



We always use "málagacar.com" who are based just around the corner from the airport, but do a pick up service from outside! They're really nice, helpful and efficient. But I dont know how competitive they are moneywise

Jo xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> We always use "málagacar.com" who are based just around the corner from the airport, but do a pick up service from outside! They're really nice, helpful and efficient. But I dont know how competitive they are moneywise


I have had good experience with UK-based broker called Malaga Car Hire | Home (unconnected with JoJo's recommendation), who mainly place business with Niza cars, situated on the roundabout just outside the terminals. Just go to Niza car reps standing with a board as you emerge from customs, take their transfer bus and a car is waiting for you in their depot. Good thing is if you book through Malagacarhire, you agree your price in £, pay with £ cash and there are no extras to pay, such as insurance excess, and fuel is on full/full basis. I've found their price to be very competitive, and car return too was hassle-free, with a minimum of time looking over the car for scratches etc. I'd use them again. 
Your experience may vary of course, and my recommendation is no guarantee you won't hit a snag (which you can say about any car hire outlet). I've never used Malagacar.com, so can't comment, and I'm sure JoJo's experience is just as valid, perhaps more so as she lives in the area and has more experience with car hire.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Joppa said:


> I have had good experience with UK-based broker called Malaga Car Hire | Home (unconnected with JoJo's recommendation), who mainly place business with Niza cars, situated on the roundabout just outside the terminals. Just go to Niza car reps standing with a board as you emerge from customs, take their transfer bus and a car is waiting for you in their depot. Good thing is if you book through Malagacarhire, you agree your price in £, pay with £ cash and there are no extras to pay, such as insurance excess, and fuel is on full/full basis. I've found their price to be very competitive, and car return too was hassle-free, with a minimum of time looking over the car for scratches etc. I'd use them again.
> Your experience may vary of course, and my recommendation is no guarantee you won't hit a snag (which you can say about any car hire outlet). I've never used Malagacar.com, so can't comment, and I'm sure JoJo's experience is just as valid, perhaps more so as she lives in the area and has more experience with car hire.


I think you will find this company much cheaper:
economycarhire


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We tend to use Sixt and they are now based inside the airport. However, car hire is not cheap at the moment due to the economic climate meaning none of the companies have been able to obtain money to buy new fleets etc. One thing to look out for from any company is their petrol policy. Some will give you a full tank and charge you for it and tell you to bring it back as close to empty as you can. Others will give you a full tank, not charge you for it but ask that you return the car with a full tank. I have heard of some poeple being charged well over the correct petrol price when they return the car not quite full. We prefer the Sixt method since we rarely travel far enough to have to fill up at all, and when we do we can usually judge how much we will need. It's a personal preference of course but I have often heard folk arguing at the car collection desk when they get the system they didn't want. Best to check in advance.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

As I said - have a look!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

morlandg said:


> As I said - have a look!


I had a look and they seem very good!!! I may be over in early Feb so I'll give them a go and let folk on here know how they are but their quotes are very competitive. Anybody else know about them?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Economycarhire is a broker and cars may be supplied by any number of companies, but normally they use local firms like Crown. So the service you get depends on the supplier, and the contract you sign is also with them, which may differ from the general T&C of Economycarhire. I've heard about people who thought they had excess-free insurance, only to be made to pay a substantial excess for a damage (at fault), and when they complained, the supplier simply pointed to their hire conditions agreed to. During the height of summer, when Málaga and much of Southern Spain suffered from acute hire car shortage, there have been people who'd booked months ago not getting a car, or had to pay more than they thought the'd agreed. Those who'd booked direct appeared to be treated better than those who'd used a broker, but this wasn't apparently the case each time. 
It just shows low price isn't everything; relliability and customer care matter too.


----------

